# Wanted 92 Maxima Transmission



## welser03 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have just acquired a 92 Maxima, it has some transmission issues and my dad and I are just going to replace it. Is there anyone out there with a parts car/ extra transmission for sale? It is an automatic and I am pretty sure the part # is FE4O2A. Also any advice for a first timer doing a Maxima tranny swap would be helpful and appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

welser03 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just acquired a 92 Maxima, it has some transmission issues and my dad and I are just going to replace it. Is there anyone out there with a parts car/ extra transmission for sale? It is an automatic and I am pretty sure the part # is FE4O2A. Also any advice for a first timer doing a Maxima tranny swap would be helpful and appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


First, the correct # is RE4F02A

Second, You will be extremely lucky if you find a used transmission in any better shape than the one currently in your car. These particular transmissions are very weak, most do not last much over 100,000 miles without having to be rebuilt. 

If you plan on keeping this car, a transmission rebuild by a qualified shop would be your best bet. But in the end, you will be looking at around $1200 at a shop to rebuild the trans , depending on your location.

Good luck


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unless you have a DOHC motor in the car, in which case you would have an RE4F04V.


----------



## welser03 (Feb 25, 2008)

*thanks guys*

Thats good to know thanks for the advice, I thought that I was going to have to go this route. As for the tranny part #, that was a mistake, but thats again! Should I also stay away from buying a used tranny with low miles from a yard for about $600? I have that option as well.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

welser03 said:


> Thats good to know thanks for the advice, I thought that I was going to have to go this route. As for the tranny part #, that was a mistake, but thats again! Should I also stay away from buying a used tranny with low miles from a yard for about $600? I have that option as well.


Depends if the j-yard will warranty the unit. Even if they do, it's still a risk in my opinion.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unless you are doing the labor yourself and don't mind doing it multiple times, don't get a used VG tranny from a yard


----------

